# Time & Material App



## brandonearman (May 3, 2014)

Hello gentlemen. 

I'm a construction app developer - looking for feedback on a Time and Material app. This app is currently being developed with larger outfits in mind, who deal with T&M tickets on a regular basis, submitting to the GC/CMaR as change orders.

1. Allow your field team to create work ticket, fill out all the pertinent information. (No cash values - just straight quantities)
2. Capture before and after pictures of work performed and ties them to ticket.
3. Gets signature from GC super via iPad
4. App then e-mails a single PDF of ticket and pictures to you, GC superintendent/PE, etc. - keep everyone in the loop
5. Keeps all tickets logged project to project for tracking

If this is an app that you'd be interested in seeing developed, I'd love to hear your feedback on what you'd want to see in the app. Shoot me an e-mail below or discuss on this thread.

Brandon Earman
[email protected]


----------

